# Turbo in a 2002 BMW 330I? Need help.



## mights300 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was thinking of turboing my 2002 BMW 330i. I was wondering a few things. First off can I handle anything more than 5-6 psi with that high compression? Also is it a tight fit for a turbo? I noticed there isn't much room under the hood of the car. Will I need to reprogram the ECU? This is the kit I was looking at on ebay. Ya I know its ebay but its affordiable!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TURB...020QQitemZ300152793104QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------

